# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل SQL Server 2005 در ویندوز 7

## ferankyy

سلام دوستان من ویندوز 7 را نصب کردم و  بعد SQL Server 2005 نسخه Dev را نصب کردم
 وقتی SQL Server Management را باز میکنم در قسمت Server Name اسم سیستم من وجود نداره و وقتی خودم اسم سیستم را وارد میکنم و Connect میکنم وصل نمیشه و ارور میده ولی وقتی با آیپی به سرور روی سایتم Connect میکنم وصل میشه و مشکلی هم نداره .   :گیج:   :گیج:   :متفکر:   :متفکر:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در Administrator Tools بخش Services چک کنید آیا سرویس SQL Server در حال اجرا است یا نه.

در ضمن، اگر می خواهید پاسخ بگیرید میبایست صبر داشته باشید.

----------


## ehsan2007

سلام برای اتصال options از پایین بزن به سربرگ connection propertis برو قسمت connect to database و قسمت browse server رو انتخاب کن ببین سروری وجود داره یا نه 
موفق باشی

----------


## ferankyy

> سلام برای اتصال options از پایین بزن به سربرگ connection propertis برو قسمت connect to database و قسمت browse server رو انتخاب کن ببین سروری وجود داره یا نه 
> موفق باشی


دوست عزیز به قسمتی که گفتید رفتم ولی سروری وجود نداشت .   :متفکر:

----------


## hdv212

همانطور که آقای کرامتی گفتن این مسیر رو دنبال کنید :
Start > All Programs > Microsoft Sql Server 2005 > Configuration Tools > Sql Server Configuration Manager
از سمت چپ، گزینه ی Sql Server Services رو انتخاب کنید و در سمت راست مطمئن بشید سرویس مورد نظرتون استارت شده باشه.

سرویس Sql Browser رو هم چک کنید که استارت شده باشه.

----------


## farshadvl

با سلام
من هم این مشکل را دارم
من sql server 2005 express رو توی ویندوز xp نصب کردم و مشکلی هم نداشتم حالا که ویندوز 7 نصب کردم هیچ سرویسیش توی sql configuration manager وجود نداره
قسمت Server name هم خالی هست
توی سرویس های ویندوز هم سرویسی برای Sql ندیدم
برای اجرای آن توی ویندوز 7 باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## reza5522

اسم سرور رو به صورت زیر بنویس
computer_name/sqlexpress

----------


## farshadvl

> اسم سرور رو به صورت زیر بنویس
> computer_name/sqlexpress


با تشکر
اما سرویسی اجرا نمیشه که اینجوری بتونه به سرور متصل بشه
مشکل من فکر میکنم روی سرویس های sql server باشه که توی ویندوز 7 اجرا نمیشن
کسی راه حلی نداره؟

----------


## mahdiehsojody

سلام .منم همین مشکل رو داشتم .اول visual studio نصب کردم و بعد sql server. اینجوری همه سرویسهارو نمایش می ده.امیدوارم براتون مفید باشه :لبخند:

----------


## hasan62

منم دقیقا همین مشکل دوستان رو دارم . sql server 2005 رو توی ویندوز 7 ریختم ولی توی sql server configuration manager توی سرویس ها هیچ سرویسی وجود نداره و در نتیجه به هیچ سروری نمیتونم کانکت بشم

----------


## samsoft123

سلام دوستان برای حل این مشکل توصیه بنده و البته توصیه خود ماکروسافت اینه که حتما سرویس پک 3 رو برای sql server 2005 نصب کنید این فایل حدودا 326 مگابایت هستش که ارزش دانلود کردن رو داره بعد از اینکه Sql Server 2005  رو روی ویندوز 7 نصب کردید این فایل رو هم نصب کنید تا اصلاحات لازم رو روی Sql Server نصب شده انجام بده و بعد از اون مثل قبل از Sql Server 2005  لذت ببرید .(من از این کار کاملا جواب گرفتم پس همین الان دست به کار بشید و فایل رو دانلود کنید!)
البته یادتون باشه که این فایل در چند نسخه متفاوت برای ویندوز های 32 بیتی(X86) و 64 بیتی (X64) هستش پس مواظب باشید فایلی رو که با سیستم شما سازگار هست  دانلود کنید .
موفق باشید . :چشمک: 

لینک دانلود:  *Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Service Pack 3
*

----------


## ججت اله

من هم این مشکل را دارم 
من دو تا ویندوز دارم xp ,7 در xp نصب شده و کار می کنه و در ویندوز 7 هم نصب می شه ولی از طریق databace engin وارد نمی شه .لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## karimi.ali2005

هیچ مشکلی با seven ندارد کافی شما قبل از نصب sqlserver 2005 به قسمت user accouns رفته(control panel) و گزینه change user acount control settings را انتخاب کرده و گزینه always notify را پایین بیارید البته قبل از این من هم با seven مشکل داشتم حالا بیشتر برنامه هایی که روی seven نصب نمیشد نصب میشه

----------


## mehdisalehi59

ماکه سرویس پک سه رو هم گرفتیم و نصب کردیم بازم هم توی ویندوز سون تحت هیچ شرایطی اسم سرور نمیده. sql server agent (sqlexpress) استارت نمیشه ولی sql server (sqlexpress) استارت میشه. فیلمی داریم بغرعان

----------

